# Hershey wearing her onesies!!



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

No she hasn't been spayed yet.  That'll be tomorrow. I just though of trying it on her, newborn size fits pretty good.

Apologies for the crappy pics from my phone.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh my word! She is so cute!
Keep us posted tomorrow. She will do great!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Get some ribbon to tie through the sleeves of the onesie, cuz otherwise it WILL slide down her shoulders!

Are those pet stairs she's on? Where'd you get it? I want some like that but can't find any...


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Blondie87 said:


> Get some ribbon to tie through the sleeves of the onesie, cuz otherwise it WILL slide down her shoulders!
> 
> Are those pet stairs she's on? Where'd you get it? I want some like that but can't find any...


I got it at overstock.com PetStairz 6-step Foam Steps and Beige Sherpa Cover | Overstock.com. Amazon also has it but it costs more to get it at amazon. Amazon.com: Pet Stairs Petstairz 6 Step High Density Foam Pet Step and Pet Stair with Beige Removable and Washable High Curly Pile Shearling Cover for Pets up to 90 Lbs.: Kitchen & Dining


It's basically all foam inside and the cover is washable. I got the 6-step one since my bed is high. They have 2,3,4,5,6 steps and have dimensions published so you can measure your funiture and get the best fit.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Oh my word! She is so cute!
> Keep us posted tomorrow. She will do great!


Thanks Karen!!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

hershey109 said:


> I got it at overstock.com PetStairz 6-step Foam Steps and Beige Sherpa Cover | Overstock.com. Amazon also has it but it costs more to get it at amazon. Amazon.com: Pet Stairs Petstairz 6 Step High Density Foam Pet Step and Pet Stair with Beige Removable and Washable High Curly Pile Shearling Cover for Pets up to 90 Lbs.: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> 
> It's basically all foam inside and the cover is washable. I got the 6-step one since my bed is high. They have 2,3,4,5,6 steps and have dimensions published so you can measure your funiture and get the best fit.


Sweet! I would just need the 3 step, it's 13 inches high. My couch is 13 inches high, and my bed is 16.5 inches high. I am so gettin that, especially with Izzie's LP.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Awwww Hershey! What a princess! She's going to do so well with her spay! I wish her all the luck, but she doesnt need it!! 








Blondie87 said:


> Sweet! I would just need the 3 step, it's 13 inches high. My couch is 13 inches high, and my bed is 16.5 inches high. I am so gettin that, especially with Izzie's LP.


and not to change the subject within this thread.... but I didn't know Izzie had LP!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

rms3402 said:


> and not to change the subject within this thread.... but I didn't know Izzie had LP!


Yeah, found out on Tuesday..  Here's the link for it.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

She so cute in her oneies, I pray she will be fine tomorrow.


----------



## Clementine (Jun 28, 2011)

Even fuzzy those pics are adorable. She looks so happy on those stairs with her little tongue hanging out! I'm sure she'll be fine tomorrow. Are you getting her home the same day?


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Good luck with the onesies, even with a ribbon tied on Izzie it falls off of her at night! It worked for Bella, just not Izz. I just put one of Bella's t-shirts on her, so it's bigger and goes over her knees so she can't get at it if she wanted to. She only seemed interested in it on the first day/night though, cuz she was trying to groom that area after all the crap they put on her and stuff.

Did you drop her off yet? How are you doing? Are they going to let you pick her up the same day? Hopefully you get to take her home today! There is no way Izzie would have eaten for them there, even if they didn't give her crappy mush, so I am really glad she got to come home on the same day.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you all!!

I dropped her off this morning at 7:30am and I headed to work. The vet was adamant that I leave her there overnight and pick up on Saturday around 10am. They will call me when she wakes up. It's 1:48pm now and I haven't received a call. I'll call them around 4pm if they haven't called me by that time. They don't have overnight staff but she says they leave late, around 9pm and come in at 6am.

I'll keep everyone posted... still worried sick. Uggghhh... I hate this! :-(


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Dang, I would NOT want her to be there overnight without any overnight staff.. that is ridiculous they won't let you get her. I would just go get her anyways, around 4/5... she's your pup.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Blondie87 said:


> Dang, I would NOT want her to be there overnight without any overnight staff.. that is ridiculous they won't let you get her. I would just go get her anyways, around 4/5... she's your pup.


Yeah I know...

They called around 3:15pm and updated me that Hershey is awake and that she's doing well. Told me not to worry and that she'll most probably sleep off the rest of the day and night and I can pick her up tomorrow. I'll go pick her up at 9am. Whew, I feel a little better at least that she's awake now and is ok. Can't wait until tomorrow morning!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

you will feel much better when Hersey is home with you....she is so darn cute in that onesie....


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

nabi said:


> you will feel much better when Hersey is home with you....she is so darn cute in that onesie....


Thanks nabi!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

You never updated, how is Hershey doing?


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

I think you are so clever to practice. She looks like a little diva in her Jammies. I have been praying for a great spay for a week now. Cant wait for an update on Monday. Hershey is 1 of my faves. I think that factored into me wanting a chocolate ,even though she is a lc. I get her on Monday,early evening.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Blondie87 said:


> You never updated, how is Hershey doing?


She's doing well. I posted a new thread. http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-health/62140-just-go-spayed.html



vicsta55 said:


> I think you are so clever to practice. She looks like a little diva in her Jammies. I have been praying for a great spay for a week now. Cant wait for an update on Monday. Hershey is 1 of my faves. I think that factored into me wanting a chocolate ,even though she is a lc. I get her on Monday,early evening.


I'm so happy for you!! Post pics as soon as you get her.


----------

